# Spicy Chicken Chipotle Pasta



## oomgnoway

I was wondering if anyone here had ever tried the spicy chicken chipotle pasta from cheesecake factory and if they knew a recipe to make something similar?? I really want to learn to make this pasta, it is so amazingly good!! I prefer it without the chicken but ill take any recipe i can get!!! Help please!!

Here is the description of the dish Cheesecake factory gives:

Honey Glazed Chicken, Asparagus, Red and Yellow Peppers, Peas, Garlic and Onions in a Spicy Chipotle Parmesan Cream Sauce

and also a picture is included!!


----------



## kitchenelf

Check this out - let us know how it is!

Just leave the chicken out - that's the easy part!


----------



## jkath

Looks like the copycats on the web don't have it right - they don't have asparagus!
(but here's a link for a recipe that's on a couple different sites anyway: RECIPE: Cheesecake Factory's Spicy Chicken Chipotle Pasta - Recipe Exchange Forum - GardenWeb  )
I haven't had it, (however it looks tasty), but stick around - someone here may be able to help you. 

OH, and if you haven't rec'd any more posts, bump up your thread tomorrow - many folks are only here Monday-Friday.


----------



## MexicoKaren

I don't know which one is right, either - I've only been to Cheescake Factory once; I think it was either Chicago or Washington DC. No CF in Portland OR or Mexico.  But the first recipe (Yahoo answers) sounds better to me. Yummy. I may just try it myself.


----------

